# Camping



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

hey guys, i was wondering if people could camp along the clear fork of the mohican. and if i people can, is there anything they sould be worried about? i am asking this, because as most of you know i will be moving, and during the summer, id like to do a camping trip along the clear fork for mabet3-4 days. thanks!


Phillip Krotine


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

There are alot of campgrounds in the mohican area. as for just camping anywere along the river not sure about that.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

AZ to OH,

You'll get some responses to your question for sure, and there definitely is camping right on the Clear Fork in at least one spot. There is a popular stretch known as "the park" which is also referred to as the covered bridge area. Many campsites along that stretch - I'd say maybe 50 or more. Most members of this site know it well, and it gets a lot of fishing pressure. To get a campsite in the warm weather months means being able to arrive mid-week, as they do not really take reservations. First come, first serve. I think, however, that a couple years ago you could call and reserve a site with a credit card but they will charge you for every night until you arrive. Somewhere around 15 bucks per night ( someone correct me if I'm wrong).
Sounds like you would have no problem arriving mid-week if you plan to stay 4 days.

I've tried a few times to get some guys to do a camping trip there but it has not come together yet, but I'll be going this spring even if it is by myself. As far as things to worry about...not sure exactly what you might be referring to, but I'm guessing you are wondering if it is safe. My answer would be that you are as safe there as you would be anywhere. In the warm months there are plenty of people around, so you don't have to worry about being too remote. Plenty of attentive park rangers as well. I would not feel the need to pack a firearm or anything drastic like that, unless steelheader007 or Live2Fish are camping there too.

teeray


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like you're talking about a canoe/camping trip.Starting at Mohican St.Park all the way downstream into Coshocton County there's campgrounds spread about here and there.There's a couple of spots that I know of on private land that you can camp for free alsne is right where the Mohican River and Kokosing River meet near the village of Walhonding.Like the other guy said,it's as safe there as any place else,for whatever that's worth!


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

alright guys, thanks for the info. what i ment by is it safe, are there any bears in the area? or is are there not enough to worry about? thanks!


Phillip Krotine


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

unless there is a full moon! Arrrroooo


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/parks/parks/mohican.htm


does anyone know how far these camp grounds are from the clear fork of the mohican?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

The camp sites are anywhere from 40 feet to 300 feet from the water. There is going to have to be a "Mohican Trip" after you get here to show you the area.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

But if he is interested in camping near trout fishing, he would not want to be on the Mohican itself, right? I've always heard that the trout don't get into the Mohican.


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

Live2Fish said:


> The camp sites are anywhere from 40 feet to 300 feet from the water. There is going to have to be a "Mohican Trip" after you get here to show you the area.


lol there will. i am confused when it comes to directions and stuff.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

One of us is smoking something Tim. I thought it was called the Mohican below Pleasant Hill (i.e. covered bridge area).


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Jeez....never knew that. Well....you would know that better than I would. You have been fishing it longer and have done more homework. Egg on my face!

AZ to OH....don't pay any attention to me, I'm smoking too much hippy lettuce.

teeray


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

hahahahaha. ok then ;D


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

it is called the Clear Fork of the Mohican. Below is a link to Ranger Bob's site showing the "map".

http://www.bright.net/~bucher/page6.html


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I knew it was a river that forks off the Mohican, but always thought that the main Mohican river (that runs through Loudenville) was not stocked ,and the trout that were stocked in the Clear Fork never got in there - too warm and muddy. That's the way it was explained to me by the chief of the Mohican Indians - but we were at a bar so he was probably lying. He spoke with clear-forked tongue.

teeray


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have caught them from the dam down to the first major bend (lower river). Have fished down by the cabins before and have never even seen a trout down there.


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

so what is mostly i the mohican? browns?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Browns, bass, and the usual assortment of panfish. Below the dam every now and then a sauger. That is what I know of.


----------

